# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Vacation ideas ?

## Deal

Fellows,   Long time reader here  - 1st time poster  I have 7-9 days for vacation coming up.  what would you recommend for a fairly young single fellow (thinking about Mexico, Cuba, jamaica?, etc. ) ????  I would like to go somewhere to relax and have some relatively good food, with NO kids on the premise ... i might think about adult only resorts   Help.... give me some ideas and/or mention some places where you had pleasent experience

----------


## jason

I would like to suggest you to visit Jamaica. There are many beautiful attractions, beaches and adults resorts like:
Hedonism III
Sandals Whitehouse European Village and Spa
Sandals Negril Beach Resort and Spa
Sandals Montego Bay

----------


## bushpeter

A trip to Whale’s Tale Waterpark is like catching a whale by the tail. You better hold on tight! Whale’s Tale is a thrill filled water park in the White Mountains of New Hampshire, near Lincoln. Their wild water rides are designed to put you in the eye of a storm. Their water bobsled ride twists you around for 400 feet and gets you going 40 mph! Some of the other attractions include 2 major thrill rides, 4 waterslides, 2 tube rides, a huge wavepool, ¼ mile tranquil Lazy River ride, 3 giant hot tubs, 4 kiddie rides, a themed warm water pool. Parents can relax while the kids have fun in the special activity area designed just for them. Enjoy live entertainment on the Wave Side Stage every Friday, Saturday & Sunday. The Whale’s Tale Waterpark is a New England favorite and the Aquatics International Magazine liked it so much that the park was voted “Best in Class”.

----------


## eunice01

For me the best place for vacation is Singapore.

The country is so clean and there are lot of good stuff there that can entertain you.

Hotels and food are so delicious too...Singaporean cousin is so good that no once can resist to it.

----------


## GFI

I agree with jason, if you select Jamaica then visiting Try visiting Negril which is pretty good destination of Jamaica where you can enjoy its peaceful strolls on powdery sand, swimming and snorkeling in limpid aqua blue water. You also get lots of family resort over there. I’d definitely recommend travelers to take tours towards this place.

----------


## travelagent

I think India (Goa) is the best places for adults and family..good food cheap traveling, every thing will be easily available..full of color and culture

----------


## princebroew

I can read your all vacation idea, Which you share here. I am so excited for read it. There are so many destination are available for spend a good vacation such as Goa, and Mexico, These both are my one of the favorite destination for traveling.

----------


## riverrider

If you are an adventure lover like me, then Washington would be the best place for your vacation. Not only you can enjoy sight seeings, but there are many things to do as well to make your vacation more exciting such as: water rafting, river kayaking and mountain climbing.

----------


## mikehussy

My fiancee and I are looking for suggestions on where to go in the Caribbean. We stayed in Condado/Old San Jaun last year and we absolutely loved it. We loved the mixture of history/culture activities with the beach. We could spend a day at the beach with a nice dinner and a walk around Old San Juan. We also loved just spending time in around Old San Jaun with the forts, etc......

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

There are so many places where people can go. People can visit beaches, Museums, National Parks etc. According to me Grand Canyon, Sydney, New York, Great Barrier Ree, Florida, The South Island, Cape Town, Golden Temple etc are best places to go in vacation. From these places Cape Town, Sydney and New York are my personally favourite places.

----------


## davidsmith36

Get-away thoughts incorporate scuba jumping, sculling, cruising, angling and other water sports. 

- Atlantis Paradise Island. Photograph: Atlantis Paradise Island. 


- Cuisinart Resort. Photograph: Cuisinart Resort. 

- Jamaica. Photograph: Couples Negril.

----------

